# Some pics and a new project.



## trunda (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi,

i got camera in my hands after a long time so i took some pictures here they are:

Recently i have set up this tank, its about 10gal and houses 2 Panguana lamasi(green)










The have showing some gymnastics today! On the Catopsis Moreniana





































And finally the tank, just a simple one kinda temporary, im planin to move them in a 40 gal that i will split in 2 20gals once i finish my 110gal :










Here is my 29 gal with 2.1 Orange panguana in it, males have been calling like crazy, they laid 3 clutches in past 3 weeks. (i posted this pic before, so sorry if it bothers you)










Belly:










My new project is a 110gal front opening viv. I got it custom made from 5mm glass. Sofar I siliconed some treefern on one side and foamed some driftwood on the back and the side with treefern panels. I am going to do some more foaming to add more of a 3D look to the background. Right now i am thinking about the bg cover method. I cant decide to do it with silicone/coco method as i usually do, or try the concrete binder method. This is my first and probably last(atleast for next couple of years) big display tank, so i want screw it up with something that i never tried before, on the other hand i see some benefits with tho concrete binder method, mostly that it can hold some water. Any suggestions?










I am going to equip this tank with 4 mistking nozzles, they all are lookig forward to it and cant wait a moment to get in the drilled holes 










And finally here is a smaller part of the plant list i am going to use in this tank:

Masdevallia hybrid:










Restrepia anteniferra:










Some other miniature orchids, Pleuro. Grobyi, Platystele spec. Rodriguezia spec., Pleurothalis spec.










Platystele blooming:










Some non-orchids as well, excluding the Dendrobium wardii, i have some Marcgravia, Ficus spec. Panama, Some sellaginella and Peperomia spec, i have few more of these genera i might get some pics later or definettly once the tank gets planted:










And that is about it. Thanks for looking!!!


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice tanks, Michal! I really like this one - 










Your plant selection looks great too. The small orchids, Marcgravia, and Panamanian ficus are some of my favorite viv plants. The latter two aren't often for sale much in the US, do shops have Marcgravia and Panama ficus for sale there?

I'm looking forward to seeing the finished 110. 

Měj se,
Mike


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow. How much do you see the lamasi out? Very nice mister nozzle, by the way.


----------



## trunda (Oct 15, 2007)

Ahoj Mike,
those 2 are not common at all over here, i got them on an amphibian/herp fair, luckyly here in Prague we have a quiet big fair every month. Althought much more people are involved in snakes lizards and chameleons, rather than in pdfs, one can get really nice plants over there. I got these 2 from a guy who runs a company growing and selling all kinds of tropical plants. Actually he is a native Dutch but lives in Czech rep. I dont know if these are his own or wheather he just bought them. here is his website if you want to look: Terra koruna - prodej orchideje

Měj se hezky Michal

bobberly1: My lamasi are very active early in the morning, 7-9 and then just after the lights shut. If you dont disturb them with much noise you can observe them quiet well at this time. During the day they mostly hide in they favourite hiding spots.


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

That Platystele is incredible!


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

great looking tank and frogs. Those are some amazing looking plants. I hope you keep us updated on it.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Okay I want to move to Prague right now! You so have better orchids available to you.


----------



## trunda (Oct 15, 2007)

Time for an update:
So i decided to try out the concrete binder method for my background. I mixed peat:treefern granulate:concrete binder 2:2:1 and added a small amount of water. Now i will let it like 2-3 weeks to dry out completly before exposing to any humidity, i am also forcing the drying process with a small table fan. 




























and here is my current tadpole setup, unluckyly i lost the tadpole in the left container, no idea why. They are Panguana Lamasi tads. Maybe because it was an early clutch(2nd which came from my trio)

Thanks for looking


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice tank! Good luck with the tads


----------



## trunda (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: Some pics and a new project. Update*

I finally planted the big viv, so i thought i would share a picture:










And here is a plantlist:

Ferns:

Polypodium formosana
Drynaria rigidula
Nephrolepis cordifollia
Lycopodium phlegmaroides
Campyloneurum angustifolium
Anemia spec.

Orchids:

Restrepia anteniferra
Platystele sp. Mexico
Platystele sp. Ecuador
Pleurothalis Grobyi
Pleurothalis sp. Ecuador
Maxillaria lilliputania
Macodes petola
Bulbophyllum sesille
Bulbophyllum ambrosiae
Bulbophyllum
Stelis sp.
Rodriguezia granadensis
Nanodes sp. Ecuador
Dracula chimerae
Masdevallia hybrid
Dendrobium wardii

Bromeliacae:

Neoregelia hybrids x 3 
Billbergia saundersii
Aechmea sp.
Tillandsia melanocrater 
Tillandsia brachycaulos
Tillandsia butzii
Catopsis moreniana

Ant plants:

Hydnophytum formicarum 
Myrmecodia echinata

Some vines:

Dischidia hirsuta
Dischidia ovata
Dischidia pectenoides
Ficus sp. quercifolia
Ficus sp. panama
Peperomia spec.
Peperomia spec.
Peperomia prostata
Marcgravia spec.

Other plants:

Alsobia dianthifolia
Pinguicula

Anthriums:

Anthurium scandens var. robusta
Anthurium scandens var. pumila
Anthurium spec. Guatemala
Anthurium spec. Columbia
Anthurium bakerii

A will take some closeups as soon as possible, maybe once i add frogs.
Thanks for watching


----------



## mellowvision (Feb 6, 2009)

wow. beautiful pictures, and nice job.

I've been looking for nice glass tanks, I haven't seen ones like yours for sale here in the US. did you make them yourself? if not, do you know the manufacturer? thanks!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

WOW!!! 
That is fantastic! Love the plant choices! Great looking frogs as well.
I love Prague, haven't been since 2000 but will surely go back someday. One of my favorite, if not absolute favorite cities in Europe


----------



## Froggi (Mar 14, 2009)

WOW! You have some great projects on your hand! I love ur frogs, the are adorable! thanks for the pics!


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

That IS big! Very nice - that list is amazing! Thanks for taking the time to do that!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks great, can we get some close up shots? love the plant selection!!


----------



## trunda (Oct 15, 2007)

Thank you guys for all of your replys!

mellowvision: Yes there are quiet few manufacturers of theese. It is a custom built tank. It cost me 200$, the price depends on size thickness of glass, how many holes you want to drill etc. 

frogparty: I love Prague to! Great place for living!

So here is a quick update with few closeups. Since last weekend there are 4 R. Amazonica jumping around the viv. I seeded it with plenty of springtails to make sure they have something to hunt. They are still subadults so i dont know the sex ratio. 

Few pics of them:














































I have a great succes with most of those miniature orchids, allmost every went in bloom.

Pleurothalis grobyi-in few days the blooms are going to open.




























Platystele spec. Mexico - i got this one from a guy who often goes on some expeditions to south america and collects plants for botanical study. The flower is realllllllly tiny 



















Stellis sp. Anyone can ID this one closer? 



















Masdevallia- unknown hybrid




























And a little update on whats going on with my lamasi trio:

I got 5 froglets out of the water last week! 



















I still have 7 tads in water some of them are coming ouut soon:










And thats about it. Thanks for any comments


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Ahoj Michal,

Your new tank looks amazing! Well done!










You're getting really good at planting.  Plus, the plants are great!

Could you take shots of the different Anthuriums and label them sometime, please? Maybe also some general, but closer shots of different areas in the tank?

Díky,

Mike


----------



## Blackbird (Mar 4, 2009)

Those are some awesome vivs for sure - thanks for the plant list, by the way.


----------



## Lance (Sep 8, 2008)

Im wondering if we could get any updates?


----------

